# Leo Badinella



## Leo Badinella (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!! I just signed up for this message board so I thought I'd intruduce myself.

My name is Leonardo Badinella, from Santiago, Chile. I studied Composition and Guitar Performance and I'm basically self-taught in everything regarding Production and Engineering.

After school I started working in everything that allowed me to expand my previous knowledge. That's why today I'm immersed in so many different areas of music making: I play guitar in a band called http://www.numberonemusic.com/musicplayingdisordermpd/ (Music Playing Disorder) (or M.P.D. for short); I'm writing my guitar instrumental solo debut album; I write music for a game called The Nameless Mod which runs as a Mod for the game Deus Ex; and I've written music for several TV commercials for different brands.

I would certainly like to get involved in film scoring but right now it seems a little difficult mainly because of time reasons. I do think that my experience working in TVC and game music will be of some help, but the differences are ovbious when you think about the motif development time and depth you get when working on a film score.

I guess that's as much boredom as I will allow myself to submit you to. So that's it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to VI Leo! Nice having such an international membership building here - enjoy the forum. :smile:


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome, Leo!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Leo,

Welcome to the club!

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Leo and welcome to VI!


----------

